# villa rental,



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all, we are moving to Spain in about 6 week,s, we are staying in an apartment at first and wonder if anyone is considering renting there villa on a long term basis?, we need a 4/5 bed detached, private pool furnished ,unfurnished, part furnished, pref with white goods, would like in or around the fuengirola area, not too far inland but would look at all areas,, we would be looking for 3/6 year rental.:help:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. A word of advice!! People will tell you things about how it is here exactly how it is here. You don't say too much about yourselves and that would help secure better advice. First off, you won't get a 3 to 6 year rental contract (not totally impossible but just very unlikely - read some of the sticky threads about long term rental and you will see why, long story!!) But that doesn't mean you can't stay in a rental property for that length of time, just depends on the landlord etc. But what you will require is proof of income and private healthcare provision unless you are receiving a state pension in the UK. If you require work here, then there really isn't much prospect I'm afraid. If, on the other hand, you will have work in the UK or offshore and can live here whilst earning elsewhere then no problems but do investigate the tax implications of such a move. They can sometimes be pretty restrictive.

So, first off, give us a bit more info about your situation etc. You will get far more advice that way even though it might not always be what you want to hear....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

and................. take a look at the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

lots of useful info about renting & pretty much everything else - & some links to national rental websites


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info , I will take a look, we will have health care insurance and can get proof of income, hubby works overseas and will continue to do so,i just don't want to have to move from house to house all the time , so if I can find a place that would be available for a few years, that would be good.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Thanks for the info , I will take a look, we will have health care insurance and can get proof of income, hubby works overseas and will continue to do so,i just don't want to have to move from house to house all the time , so if I can find a place that would be available for a few years, that would be good.


the rules for long term lets changed in June this year

contracts have to now be for 6 or 12 months, automatically renewable for up to 3 years


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Cheers will check it out, I thought it would be a simple thing to do as well, just come, rent a villa and enjoy a few years of sunshine warmth and good food for a few years, then decide if we would stay or retire back in the uk, nothing is ever simple is it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Cheers will check it out, I thought it would be a simple thing to do as well, just come, rent a villa and enjoy a few years of sunshine warmth and good food for a few years, then decide if we would stay or retire back in the uk, nothing is ever simple is it.


well it's not _that _difficult as long as you're financially able to support yourselves

the paperwork seems daunting, but none of it is hard really, and can be sorted out quickly as long as you have all the bits of paper you need


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Cheers will check it out, I thought it would be a simple thing to do as well, just come, rent a villa and enjoy a few years of sunshine warmth and good food for a few years, then decide if we would stay or retire back in the uk, nothing is ever simple is it.


Yes it is quite simple (well in your case) but just slow down girl. 

La Cala de Mijas will suit you a treat (I think) and there are heaps of villas/flats that you can rent, then after 12 months simply extend the contract if you like the place as good tenants are hard to find & the landlord will be more than happy to let things carry on as they are.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Right ,ok, thank,s, what bits of paper do we need? ,hubby works overseas and will be in spain for six month,s a year, will he need paperwork as well?.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I assume he will be supporting you living in Spain? If so there are tax implications for him as he may be deemed tax resident in Spain even if he doesn't exceed the 183 day rule since you, as his dependant, will be a tax resident here.


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

Right, some homework yet to do me think,s. thanks all.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

lyndylou said:


> Right, some homework yet to do me think,s. thanks all.


Apartment to rent in Benalmadena | Spanish rental | Property to rent in Spain | Rent apartment in Benalmadena | Apartment for renting in Arroyo de la



This is nice if you can afford it & odds on you will like the marina.
Property In Puerto Marina, Villas In Benalmadena


----------



## lyndylou (Aug 21, 2013)

*link,*

Wow, thank you some very nice propertys on this, I,ve contacted them .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lyndylou said:


> Cheers will check it out, I thought it would be a simple thing to do as well, just come, rent a villa and enjoy a few years of sunshine warmth and good food for a few years, then decide if we would stay or retire back in the uk, nothing is ever simple is it.


That's what we have done ...and we decided to stay!
We sold all UK properties and moved to Prague with our goods and chattels, then after three years on to Spain. We rented a large villa five miles from Prague city centre, with inground covered heated pool and after a disastrous spell in a piso on an urb when we moved to Andalucia found our current rented house with large gardens - we have two big dogs - and pool. We have been here in this house for over four years and intend to stay for up to five more years before moving to something smaller.
There are many properties like ours on the rental market so don't be put off by a high rental..You can negotiate, bargain, maybe offer six months rent upfront..when we renew our contract in December we shall be offering to pay slightly less to reflect the drop in rental prices. That will mean a drop of €1000 a month since we first rented which is merely reflectong the overall drop in property and rental values in this area.


----------

